# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Keshilla nga prinderit.

## Xhenet.M.S.

*Cdo prinde keshillon femijun e vete,pyetja ime eshte.
Cila nga keshillat  ju ka mbetur ne mendje dhe ju kan lene me se shumti pershtypje, apo cilen se keni pranuar dhe jeni ndjere fajtore???*

----------


## skender76

Kshillat jan shum, por njanen e veçoj, e than prej babs tim.
Fjal per fjal asht kshtu: Skender, shpirtin mbaje per vehte, mos ja shit djallit.
Per mu ka pas, dhe ka shum domethanje, m'ka sherby dhe m'sherben n'çdo hap t'jets time.

----------


## Bardhi

Jane vertet shume e shume , keshilla nga prinderit tane.
E veqoj kur thonin; LARGOHU SA TE DUASH, PRAP TE I AFERMI KE ME U KTHY, NE DAQ PER TE MIRE NE DAQ PER TE KEQ. MOS HUP KOHE.

----------


## Izadora

Nje thenje e babait : Duaje veten dhe mos lere njeri te te shkeli me kemb.

Mamaja ime i fillonte keshillat akoma pa dal nga dera: Kujdes... ,kujdes..., kujdes....   :ngerdheshje: 

 :syte zemra:

----------


## mia@

Me kujtohet nje bisede me mamin. Ne si adoloshente ishim pak rebele. Me babin coc kapeshim me fjale. Dhe mami na tha. ''Mos u qani me babin se e keni shume te mire. Nuk ka vese. Nuk pi alkool, duhan. Nuk loz bixhoz. Nuk zihet me te tjeret. Nuk ofendon. S'ka dore as ndaj meje, as ndaj jush. Eshte i qete dhe familjar. Ne nuk e kuptonim me thane te drejten se kujtonim se te gjithe baballaret ashtu ishin. :rrotullo syte:  Ta kete dhe burri juaj gjysmen e ketyre cilesive do jeni me fat. Nuk mjafton vetem pamja te bashkeshorti se i thone te kalosh nje jete me te.'' Tani i kuptoj fjalet e mamit. Tani qe u bera vet me burre e me femije. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Linda5

Prindi deri sa te mbylli syte eshte nje keshilltar dhe mesues per femijet e tyre ,edhe pse jan te martuar dhe me femije.

Gjithmon mami me ka dhen keshilla,jo se babi nuk me jipte,por kam qen e lidhur shum me mamin,dhe siç ka then dhe mia@,qe ne adoleshente femija esht pak rebel, se edhe mosha e ben te tille ,dhe thoja mir pra ashtu eshte mos ki merak te degjova se çfar me the,mami me thonte ,eh moj goce kur te rritesh dhe te krijosh familje do ti kujtosh kto qe po te them ,por at'here do jet teper von se do me jet bo bari 1 meter ,dhe shpesh i kujtoj fjalet e saj,dhe ne kte moshe me mungon shume mami ,per nje keshill,per nje fjal.

Sa do i keq te jete femija ,prindi gjithmon i flet dhe mundohet per te miren e tij

Sa do i keq te jet prindi ,asnjiher nuk ja do te keqen femijes se tij

----------


## goldian

sa goca te mire keni qene juve 
lum burrat qe ju kane 
mu prinderit me kane rrahur gjithmone se pritonin te me flisnin

----------


## ganimet

Me kujtohen shum keshilla po as nji nuke praktikova dhe nuk e mora udhzimin e tij.Ja disa qe me kujtohen .Te keqit 99 gota uji ne ja dhash te njiqinden nese smun me ja dhan tana dom te shkojn.Ndero te nderojn ,Mose degjo kush fol po degjoje fjalen,Krozja e madhe dredhza pak .Se ndegjova po psova.Ndihmova e ma harruan, nderova  e me nenqmuan sgenjeva e sme besuan ju besova e u pendova.Me ne fund konstatova se vetem adhurimi i zotit  ka kuptim per jeten tonë.Te mdhenj ishin prindet e mi,kjo me mjafton ,sepse me linden te fuqishem.

----------


## Ksanthi

Mami im gjithmone keshilla per cdo gje , kur vete ne plazh, kur marr makinen motorrin , KUJDES, KUJDES gjithe diten

----------


## stern

> *Cdo prinde keshillon femijun e vete,pyetja ime eshte.
> Cila nga keshillat  ju ka mbetur ne mendje dhe ju kan lene me se shumti pershtypje, apo cilen se keni pranuar dhe jeni ndjere fajtore???*


*
Ah moj Sueda,cna fute ne kujtime...

Nje nga keshillat qe me jepte gjithmon Nena ime ishte:

Kam qene dhe jam shume e regullt persa i perket pastertise,pothuajse maniake
aman per te gatuar hic fare ,tap topi...
me thoshte gjithmone mami,moj vajze Burri kur te vi ne shtepi nga puna sdo me henger pllakat e pasterta po do gjellen tja vesh perpara
ah mor zot,sa here e kujton me vjen per te qeshur*

----------


## kapllani

nji këshill qi përpiqem ta mbaj asht:

Këqyri punët e tua e mos i shti' hundë gjithkah, ashtu i shmangesh shum problemeve.

----------


## Enii

zgjidhi miqte gjithmone me te mire se vetja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*E  tash une do ju tregoj se qka me tha maimi nje dite,isha e nervozuar per palidhje e u shfryna me mamin duke i then pse me lende?!!!Edhe pse akoma se kuptoj aq mir pergjegjejen e saj me tha, te kam lindur qe te lindish edhe ti,  dhe te bejne te njejten pyetje  qe ma bere mua.po keshillen qe e kam ne mendje nga prinderit e mi eshte meso,meso,se edhe ne desha ta haroj ma perkujtojn cdo dit.*

----------


## Endless

> mu prinderit me kane rrahur gjithmone se pritonin te me flisnin


lol, e fort kjo.



Ne pergjithesi une kam qene tip i pjekur keshtu dhe s'para me jane nevojit keshillat e prinderve ne jete, por para se te merrja rrugen ne emigrim mbaj mend gjyshen qe me ka thene ,'' Ku do qe te shkosh, qylaxhi mos u be kurre'' . Dhe eshte nje keshille, qe me ka vlejtur gjate jetes time.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Po thuaj se cdo dite mami gjithmone me theshte ... 
cdo dite re dhe nga nje ne lagje 
keshilla e saj :ne qofte se e ben me do te shpie ne polici
haha me pak fjale nuk i mbaj mend keshillat e saj se kam ngrene me shume dajak dhe nuk mbeteshe kohe per keshille.... 

kur te ritesh do me kuptosh por besoj mos jete vone
u rita dhe e kuptoj se kishte te drejte per te gjitha keshillat e saj
gjithmone mamaja do ket merak per femijen e saj 
po nga njer duhet ta leme femijen qe te beje edhe gabime qe te mesoj

----------


## skender76

> Po thuaj se cdo dite mami gjithmone me theshte ... 
> cdo dite re dhe nga nje ne lagje 
> keshilla e saj :ne qofte se e ben me do te shpie ne polici
> haha me pak fjale nuk i mbaj mend keshillat e saj se* kam ngrene me shume dajak* dhe nuk mbeteshe kohe per keshille.... 
> 
> kur te ritesh do me kuptosh por besoj mos jete vone
> u rita dhe e kuptoj se kishte te drejte per te gjitha keshillat e saj
> gjithmone mamaja do ket merak per femijen e saj 
> po nga njer duhet ta leme femijen qe te beje edhe gabime qe te mesoj


T'paska "dasht" shum mami, pranej s'je krejt n'rregull ti :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> T'paska "dasht" shum mami, pranej s'je krejt n'rregull ti


hahha dackat me kan lene pasoja mbase lol

----------


## PINK

mami me thote- mos i beso asnjerit ne forum se jane te gjithe mashtrusa. LoL

----------

